# Buyers version of Timrens?



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Does anyone have the Buyers version of timbrens on their trucks? They're about 1/2 the cost of timbrens and look identical- is there any difference anyone else sees? I'd probably get them for my truck, as I can see spending $99, but not $199 for some rubber springs. 

Thoughts/opinions?


----------



## plowman_25 (Nov 16, 2005)

i just ordered a set for my truck this morning. i i'll let you knw how they work this weekend....

also if you do a search there are a couple threads that have some good info in them


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

I just put a set on my friend's 2500HD yesterday. Took them out of the box and they looked identical to my timbren brand ones I have. Same washer, shim, bolts, etc. I dont see any reason why you shouldnt get a set of them. One thing I will say is take the lower shock bolt out before you jack the truck up to install them. Will make your life 100x easier!!


----------



## Mike_13 (Oct 17, 2008)

I put them on my 05 2500HD about a month and a half ago when i first got the truck. When i picked them up the guy was telling me that Timbren's patent ran out so now they are identical items with a different name and price. I have not had any problems with them on my truck as of now. Install is quite simple.


----------



## fordmstng66 (Dec 27, 2005)

I will be putting mine on tomorrow, can't beat the $99 price tag.


----------



## WRIGHTWAY (Nov 17, 2005)

i did not know they made them till now good to know
http://www.buyersproducts.com/Truck...iary-Front-Suspension-Kit-for-GM-Trucks/4672/


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Okay- I think I might grab a set then once I'm home for Christmas break and do the install before I get too far into plowing for the winter. 

One thing though- will I need to have an alignment done if I install these?


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

mkwl;882358 said:


> Okay- I think I might grab a set then once I'm home for Christmas break and do the install before I get too far into plowing for the winter.
> 
> One thing though- will I need to have an alignment done if I install these?


No alignment needed. If you crank the t-bars, then yes.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Sydenstricker Landscaping;882360 said:


> No alignment needed. If you crank the t-bars, then yes.


Gotcha- my t-bars were cranked when I had the front end re-built 2 years ago- and an alignment was done.

I think I might go for a set of these- seem just like timbrens for 1/2 the cost


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Awesome! I need a set for my dmax and really didn't want to spend the money on the timbrens! I wonder if the timbren price will come down to compensate for the new buyers product, I don't really see how it couldn't if they want any chance of being competitive with the product they created...unless it is indeed somehow different. I still find it hard to spend $100 on two little pieces of rubber and basic hardware, cost of doing business I guess


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

I paid 140 for my timbrens last year. Didnt know about the buyers ones then, lol. Best investment in my truck that I have ever made, besides all the performance goodies, lol


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Sydenstricker Landscaping;882767 said:


> I paid 140 for my timbrens last year. Didnt know about the buyers ones then, lol. Best investment in my truck that I have ever made, besides all the performance goodies, lol


Of course performance stuff beats out functionality in our eyes lol. I have timbrens on my 97' and they have been fantastic....just can't get over that they are $140 rubber!!! lol you'll be happy with them Matt!


----------



## SkiJohnnyB (Jul 25, 2009)

Bummer....just put mine on tonight. Could've saved $100....that's some beer money anyway


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Does anyone know what the warranty is on the buyers?


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

Do they make them for dodge trucks.


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

Northern tool is selling them too...


----------



## fordmstng66 (Dec 27, 2005)

Sydenstricker Landscaping;882767 said:


> I paid 140 for my timbrens last year. Didnt know about the buyers ones then, lol. Best investment in my truck that I have ever made, besides all the performance goodies, lol


You bought them in time, Eshelmans wants 250 for them now, the reason for ordering them from Northern tool, plus i got a 10 dollar coupon for more goodies.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Sydenstricker Landscaping;882217 said:


> . Took them out of the box and they looked identical to my timbren brand ones I have.!!


not quite identical but close



quigleysiding;882981 said:


> Do they make them for dodge trucks.


Only Chevys right now.


----------



## ChevKid03 (Dec 23, 2007)

Just an FYI on these.... My buddy bought and installed these on his 01 3500. He has a 9' MM2 on his truck and it used to sag between 1 and 1.5 inches when the plow was raised.... We installed these on his truck and the truck BARELY moves when lifting the plow now. Seems the same as Timbrens. Just my .02


----------



## speedydog5 (Dec 23, 2008)

where can you buy them???


----------



## plowman_25 (Nov 16, 2005)

http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/..._200394870?cm_sp=RVC-_-Search Page-_-Products

i ordered mine from Hews truck equiptment in maine, and i'm pretty sure you can get them direct from the buyers webpage


----------



## WRIGHTWAY (Nov 17, 2005)

I have wanted to try the timbrens for 4 years now but refused to pay 200+ for them 
One day after leaning about the buyers I have ordered them from northern $99 is worth a try 
I also ordered a set of pro wings have not used them before either 
for spending over 250 I get a $25 gift card
now i just need snow:realmad:


----------



## just me (Oct 15, 2009)

Do these change the ride quality without the plow or do they just come into use with the added weight on ?
My K1500 drops a lot with a 8' blade on it...


----------



## WRIGHTWAY (Nov 17, 2005)

WRIGHTWAY;884209 said:


> I have wanted to try the timbrens for 4 years now but refused to pay 200+ for them
> One day after leaning about the buyers I have ordered them from northern $99 is worth a try
> I also ordered a set of pro wings have not used them before either
> for spending over 250 I get a $25 gift card
> now i just need snow:realmad:


I ordered this stuff at 7pm on the 1st and it was at my door when I got home today the 4th sweet


----------



## Screamin! (Sep 16, 2009)

Darn, 08 1500 isn't in the list!! Does anyone happen to know the main difference and if they would work on my truck? I need something to help bring my front end up.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

They have a part number for the 07+ #55620009


----------



## Screamin! (Sep 16, 2009)

thanks basher, i was rushing and skimmed right over it. the parts ordered and should be in next week!


----------



## ANDREW2500 (Dec 7, 2008)

installed mine last week i wish i had them last year i highly recommend !!!!!


----------



## Screamin! (Sep 16, 2009)

i also bought the readylift kit for my truck, just to be safe!


----------



## ACCONSTRUCTION (Dec 16, 2009)

*Just found another replacement Brand called Sumo Springs!!!*

They use a microcellular foam acting as a Air shock. Just put them on my 05 2500hd and they made a hell of a diffrence. The best thing, the price $108.99 is what i paid for them. Sure beats $200 for timbrens.


----------



## Screamin! (Sep 16, 2009)

Just finished up putting the Timbrens on my 08 1500 along with the ReadyLift leveler kit. I gained about 3" with almost zero squating. If I had a camera, I'd take a video of it.... I'll try to see if any of my buddies are available tomorrow to make a quick clip.

These things are really worth their bang for their buck!


----------



## jayrock (Nov 30, 2008)

does anybody know if the buyer ones are avalible for a 95 4wd chevy buyers is located right here in my backyard would like to get a set for my trock just woundering if it would be better than putting on a set of 2500 torsion bars


----------

